# ,  / > RA3AO >    Rx/Tx   CW

## UR3IQJ

:    ,  14020   CQ,       -   14021.         ?       USB/LSB  CW  RA3AO.             ,        .   SSB      .     :       CW?

----------


## UR3IQJ

.     TS-480SAT     .            CW .  1070  .     40 ,    7028    7027.7 -  300   .

----------


## UR3IQJ

5-6   ,    5   -  ?

----------


## UR3IQJ

,   900  .

----------


## UR3IQJ

,      .    ,   .          ,       500    SSB   -     .     ,       SSB        ,       800 ( 7100   7099.2 )

----------

